# Boss MT-2 or ML-2 ??



## george galatis (Dec 16, 2009)

untill today the most popular distortion MT-2 used from many guitar players as a classic metalish distortion.

Is the ML-2 enough powerful to make as forget the MT-2? does it work with the 7th??


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 16, 2009)

If you want metal, I honestly advise you to try a Line 6 Uber Metal. Stupidly versatile and covers the whole gamut of metal mayhem in one box, with a built-in noise gate to top it off. 

Another solid contender is the Digitech Hardwire one. I found that particular series in general to be extremely well thought out as well.

The MT2, to me, will always sound like a furious swarm of bees in a jar, which is hardly what I associate to a tight and punchy metal tone. There are quite a few people swearing for that pedal, though, so it's just a case of personal taste. The Uber Metal also emulates the MT2, anyway.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Dec 16, 2009)

they both sound pretty terrible to me


----------



## 155 (Dec 16, 2009)

Fred the Shred said:


> If you want metal, I honestly advise you to try a Line 6 Uber Metal. Stupidly versatile and covers the whole gamut of metal mayhem in one box, with a built-in noise gate to top it off.
> 
> Another solid contender is the Digitech Hardwire one. I found that particular series in general to be extremely well thought out as well.
> 
> The MT2, to me, will always sound like a furious swarm of bees in a jar, which is hardly what I associate to a tight and punchy metal tone. There are quite a few people swearing for that pedal, though, so it's just a case of personal taste. The Uber Metal also emulates the MT2, anyway.


if you must get the line 6 its better then the boss


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 16, 2009)

Between the two, I'd go with the MT-2. It can actually sound pretty good when modded, and even stock, it's less awful than the ML-2. When I was using a stompbox for my high gain tones, I ended up sticking with the Line 6 Uber Metal. There are probably better options than any of these, though.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 16, 2009)

If you need a distortion pedal get a Metal Muff with Top Boost, but really, ask yourself why are you buying this and not just waiting and getting a decent amp.


----------



## lurgar (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a modded MT-2 and it's not that great, but it'll get the job done decently in front of an amp. Stock I can't really recommend the MT-2 too much as when you turn the mids up too much (I think it was just a bit past half-way), there were some frequencies in there that just hurt my ears to even listen to.


----------



## george galatis (Dec 16, 2009)

Necrophagist777 said:


> If you need a distortion pedal get a Metal Muff with Top Boost, but really, ask yourself why are you buying this and not just waiting and getting a decent amp.



i'm saving money for a good amp head...my distortion pedal is not working anymore so i need back up for now until i have enough money 

for the rest up there....i notice all the boss pedals sounds buzzy and really fake like digitech

i just wanna see your opinion


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 16, 2009)

I would also try the DigiTech Hardwire stuff out if possible. I have the overdrive and it sounds really great IMO - much better than my SD-1.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 16, 2009)

george galatis said:


> i'm saving money for a good amp head...my distortion pedal is not working anymore so i need back up for now until i have enough money
> 
> for the rest up there....i notice all the boss pedals sounds buzzy and really fake like digitech
> 
> i just wanna see your opinion



Like I said, try the Metal Muff for yourself. It's one of the more "Real" sounding pedals out there, and they go hella cheap used. I just sold my old one for 60 bucks. I tried it out through my XXX before selling it, and it didn't sound half bad at all.


----------



## george galatis (Dec 16, 2009)

Necrophagist777 said:


> Like I said, try the Metal Muff for yourself. It's one of the more "Real" sounding pedals out there, and they go hella cheap used. I just sold my old one for 60 bucks. I tried it out through my XXX before selling it, and it didn't sound half bad at all.



hmmmm in that case i have to find one to try it  thank you man


----------



## christpuncher66 (Dec 16, 2009)

fuck them nuggas. both sound decent. but only with solid state amps and if you have an eq to take out some of the highs n shit. i own the mt-2 and have used it with a bass head and got some pretty decent death metal/gutteral/grindy/djent scooped tones out of it. pretty fat sounding but i never liked the nasally mids so im gettin it modded by lordovchaos. think of the metal core as a less harsh mt-2 thats alot fatter. the only thing that i like about the mt-2 better is that it has the parametric eq that lets you scoop the mids for a better death metal tone.


----------



## widdlywhaa (Dec 16, 2009)

I really don't like either of them, I always like the boss Mega Distortion with an eq in the front of it.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Dec 17, 2009)

L6 uber or the digitech,both very good at what they do,have had good results also with the metal muff but I prefer the other 2.try them all out if you can


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 17, 2009)

it's kind of like being asked to choose between aids and terminal cancer. I'd look for an old pod 2.0 and use that while you save for the amp, as it's also a decent recording tool that you'll be keeping as a backup or for recording. I saw kataclysm use a pod 2.0 live, no joke, straight into the PA at summer breeze 2008 when i was teching there, sounded great.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 17, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> it's kind of like being asked to choose between aids and terminal cancer.



 Brilliant!


----------



## kazE (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah neither.

Get a the Digitech HardWire TL-2 ($100) or the Modtone Extreme Metal ($80). Two excellent sounding pedals that will allow you to keep saving for a quality amp.


----------



## Mattnh79 (Dec 18, 2009)

i have the mt2, more eq options, but still sounds like shit, ml2 will also suck, i'd go for a digitech hardwire like suggested before


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 18, 2009)

+1 on a pod 2.0 or pocket pod or whatever. if you want a single pedal for distortion purposes only, get something digitech or line 6 as stated before. i've tried getting good tones out of a metal zone before, and it's just not even close to being worth it. useless piece of fizzy nasal thin (yet somehow boomy at times) muddy crap.


----------



## LOUDONE (Dec 19, 2009)

If you are going to get a Metal Zone, buy one from Majik Box.....
Majik Box - Custom Pedals and Electronics


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Dec 19, 2009)

MT-2 Has a better range from the EQ on it, but its only best on a solid state.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 21, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> it's kind of like being asked to choose between aids and terminal cancer. I'd look for an old pod 2.0 and use that while you save for the amp, as it's also a decent recording tool that you'll be keeping as a backup or for recording. I saw kataclysm use a pod 2.0 live, no joke, straight into the PA at summer breeze 2008 when i was teching there, sounded great.



This, really. You can get an old 2.0 for a fairly reasonable price (got mine second hand for £70), and it'll be MUCH better value for money than either pedal, and get you some much better high gain tones than using a pedal as the sole source of your gain (which is almost always a bad idea 90% of the time in my opinion) would do.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 21, 2009)

Although having said that, I saw a band in London recently where the guitarist was using a metalzone with a Boss OD1 as a boost, and it actually sounded pretty decent... No idea how he was setting his amp (a Laney head) though.


----------

